# Looking for a company that can sponsor me in the US



## killbill82000 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,

I know that many people are trying to move to the US, I am looking for somebody that can sponsor me in order to move and work in the US. I already lived 7 years in NYC and I am NOT planning to marry somebody in order to stay there. I am from Italy, I graduated from a community college in New York (Associate Degree) and I have experience as nanny, waitress and kitchen help in italian restaurants. We can work something out (like I'm gonna be paying for visa expenses). Please help me. I have been unemployed here in Italy for almost a year and I miss my life back in New York. Thank you!


----------

